
WHO's advisor pretended to have bad connection when asked about Taiwan - ergocoder
https://twitter.com/wilfredchan/status/1243887606569590784
======
Tepix
A disgrace.

~~~
the_resistence
Evil do'ers...

------
sydney6
Can someone please explain the context on this?

~~~
sydney6
Nevermind, i believe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22713482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22713482)

